# Asynchrone Datenbankoperationen



## Axion (16. Mrz 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit asynchron auf eine Datenbank zugreifen zu können. Bei einem Problem greife ich auf 5 verschiedene Datenbanken zu, das dauert jeweils ca. 30ms. Ich würde jetzt gerne diese 5 Zugriffe paralell abarbeiten.

Axion


----------



## The_S (16. Mrz 2007)

Threads?


----------



## Axion (16. Mrz 2007)

Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit, ich dachte da an soetwas wie den Selector aus NIO?


----------



## DocRandom (16. Mrz 2007)

..nun, Du müsstest mit nem Connection-Pool arbeiten!
Ich allerdings würde Threads vorziehen.

mfg
DocRandom


----------



## Axion (16. Mrz 2007)

Soweit ich die jdbc-4.0 spec versteh ist das mit dem Connection-Pool nur eine logische Schicht über der physikalischen Datenbankverbindung. Im Moment arbeite ich mit einem static Connection Object das ist im Endeffekt ja das gleiche ist.

Ich wollte mir die Kosten für das erstellen von den Threads sparen.


----------

